# Buying dry ferts uk?



## Jamie williams (29 Mar 2017)

As above from the little info ive read dry ferts seem to be much better so could somebody please point me in the direction of makers or stockists? Thanks from jay 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (29 Mar 2017)

I buy mine from Aquarium Plant Foods
https://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/


----------



## Daveslaney (29 Mar 2017)

or TNC in the sponsors list.


----------



## Coys (5 Apr 2017)

kadoxu said:


> I buy mine from Aquarium Plant Foods
> https://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/



 I usually use APF too, but they seem to be having supply problems with some of their salts at the moment. I need some Fe now though, so is this the same as this?


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Apr 2017)

If you need an easy source for Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom Salts) you can currently get it from Asda in the toiletries section. It's 'WESTLAB Pure Mineral Bathing Epsom Salt', back of the pack states 'Westlab only source the highest quality Epsom Salt, Pharmaceutical Grade Standard'.

Not a bad price @ £5 for 1kg. I know you can get it cheaper but there's no postage costs for this so it works out a slightly better deal and since it's the fert that runs out the quickest it's handy to know that there is an easy bulk option available locally if you run out.

I bought some to have some spare, out of curiosity I have opened the bag just to check its real and can confirm that it is indeed the real deal (going by crystal shape). Importantly it is unperfumed, I gave the bag a good sniff when I opened it and all I can smell is the bag plastic.


----------



## kadoxu (6 Apr 2017)

Coys said:


> I usually use APF too, but they seem to be having supply problems with some of their salts at the moment. I need some Fe now though, so is this the same as this?


I buy this trace elements mix called MicroMix Plus from Czech Republic (I think). It has 6% iron with all types of chelators know to me.


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Apr 2017)

How much does it cost delievered in £?


----------



## kadoxu (6 Apr 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> How much does it cost delievered in £?



The price depends on how much you buy.

I bought 427 grams in 1 package and paid a total of 21€ (14.70€ + 6.30€ p&p). I paid using a Portuguese bank account, so can't tell you for certain how much it was in pounds. It should be less than £18, then it depends on how much your bank charges you for a transfer to Czech Republic.


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Apr 2017)

ok thanks Read good things about it..
I was thinking of ordering some, But on the website it is hard to make out how much it would cost delivered to the uk. Would prob try to pay with paypal.


----------



## pjpj (6 Apr 2017)

thenutrientcompany.com
Even has a E.I. calculator to make it easy.


----------



## kadoxu (7 Apr 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> ok thanks Read good things about it..
> I was thinking of ordering some, But on the website it is hard to make out how much it would cost delivered to the uk. Would prob try to pay with paypal.


I had it delivered to the U.K., I just paid with a Portuguese bank account. And I think they only take bank transfers.

You can check shipping costs here:
http://aquarium-fertilizer.eu/index.php?stranky=payment_n_shipping


----------



## Ed.Junior (7 Apr 2017)

Dephyte.de also sells the ferts. I always use thenutrientcompany.com for macros/micro mix and dephyte for the iron (EDTA, DTPA, EDDHA, etc..)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## linkinruss (7 Apr 2017)

X3NiTH said:


> If you need an easy source for Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom Salts) you can currently get it from Asda in the toiletries section. It's 'WESTLAB Pure Mineral Bathing Epsom Salt', back of the pack states 'Westlab only source the highest quality Epsom Salt, Pharmaceutical Grade Standard'.
> 
> Not a bad price @ £5 for 1kg. I know you can get it cheaper but there's no postage costs for this so it works out a slightly better deal and since it's the fert that runs out the quickest it's handy to know that there is an easy bulk option available locally if you run out.
> 
> I bought some to have some spare, out of curiosity I have opened the bag just to check its real and can confirm that it is indeed the real deal (going by crystal shape). Importantly it is unperfumed, I gave the bag a good sniff when I opened it and all I can smell is the bag plastic.



Yep. Bought this from amazon and have been adding it to the tank for about 3 weeks. Seen a massive improvements in the plants. Bought 2kg from amazon. Will last a life time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

